
Knupath Hermosa chip - seesomesense
https://www.hpcwire.com/2016/12/15/knupath-hermosa-chip-expected-first-half-2017/
======
seesomesense
"256 DSP cores hooked together at a central part of the processor with a
router that has 16 ports. Using the Lambda fabric, it’s possible, at least
theoretically, to scale to 500,000 Hermosa processors."

